

Performance Insight into PHP7 (faster than HHVM 3.7) - ck2
https://www.zend.com/en/resources/php7_infographic

======
ck2
Looks like they finally got it faster than HHVM by about 5% which is rather
impressive.

Sure hope that is a fair comparison against HHVM with a warm jit cache.

Oh geez, they removed mysql_* from PHP 7.

That's going to be a showstopper for hundreds of thousands of sites not being
able to upgrade easily. That's a real shame.

Oh wait, all is not lost, the PECL extension in theory can be compiled into
PHP7 [http://pecl.php.net/package/mysql](http://pecl.php.net/package/mysql)

~~~
arclyte
mysql_* functions have been deprecated since 5.5, so no big surprise here...
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12859942/why-shouldnt-
i-u...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12859942/why-shouldnt-i-use-mysql-
functions-in-php)

